# Auratus cichild?



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

I need some info about them? What can i have with them what fish?

How can i know the male from the female.?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They are aggressive African cichlids. 1 Male per tank is best (unless you have over 125 gallons), the larger the tank size the better, and generally species tank would be best, because they shred everything else.

Females are mostly yellow, males are darker (if memory serves)


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

They need veggies or they will get the bloat.Like clerk said 1 male and many females.He can be rough on just one.Make sure that you have fry tanks, in the right conditions they will mate like crazy.Have lots of rock wrock too.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

They're among the most aggressive mbuna species. What size tank do you have and are there any other fish in it (if so, what species?).

As juveniles both genders are identical in appearance, but as they mature the males undergo a color transformation, becoming dark fish with a light horizontal stripe. Ultimately, as previously mentioned, you'll want several females for the male. 

Due to the extreme aggressive potential of this species it is advised to add them LAST to the tank, and that their tank mates be very aggressive as well (auratus are capable of carrying out killing sprees in a tank). Male auratus may not tolerate other male auratus in the same tank (when matured).

Not recommended to be kept with fish that aren't mbuna's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

They are best kept in atleast a 55g tank......75g is better, since they are aggressive fish.

What size tank do you have?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I second the 75. Thats big enough for about 8 females, then they won't get shredded. Auratus are notorious for treating any tank as a cage match to the death.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wondering, do you belong to any other forums?


----------

